# Longines Hydroconquest Automatic



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Opinions and reviews please!

Spotted one in my local jewellers window and quite liked the look (though not sure about the bling bracelet). I thought the hands were a bit snowflake-esque which I like.

And what is the general consensus on Longines as a brand on the whole?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

The Conquest (from the same Sport family) is excellent - very well made and comfortable on a rubber strap and not too big. The Hydroconquest come with a rubber strap too, which has a very good clasp, and is handsome IMO - especially with a blue dial. The only thing with a rubber strap is that you have to have it fitted to your wrist, so if you flip it it's either to someone with the same or smaller wrist, or it's s new strap, but I still prefer it to the S/S bracelet. I think they're good VFM given the quality.

Longines used to be considered very up-market (so my dad used to tell me), but nowadays probably sits comfotably above the Hamiltons/Tissots/Oris but below Omega/Breitling/B&M. I think that as a brand Longines has rather more class than some higher-priced brands (which I won't name :tongue2


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

There's a couple of hydroconquest owners on here. Sadly I'm not one of them, but vfm wise I think they're hard to beat.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Great watch I just love mine best VFM automatic around










You will not be dissapointed in this watch, but you may be dissapointed after tonights match !!!! :rofl2:


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Great watch I just love mine best VFM automatic around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice watch Dusty.....maybe a little on the large side for my taste though. 

.....have you thought about putting it on a Zulu?

(the stap, I mean, not an African bloke.  )


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a Flagship Chrono for many years.

Longines are a highly respected brand with good history, yet somehow they manage very reasonable prices and stay slightly in the shadows.

I think of them as more of a discerning gentleman's choice. Quality & class, without mark-up, or brashness of other Swiss brands


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I had one a few years back.I should never have sold it.Superb build and looks.I should have listened to my wife(she didnt want me to sell it)


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

bobbymonks said:


> I had a Flagship Chrono for many years.
> 
> Longines are a highly respected brand with good history, yet somehow they manage very reasonable prices and stay slightly in the shadows.
> 
> I think of them as more of a discerning gentleman's choice. Quality & class, without mark-up, or brashness of other Swiss brands


 Brilliant.This is pretty much how i see the brand too. Possably because im older now and my daily wearer these days is the vintage style Longines Spirit chronograph


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

The Hydroconquest is 41mm, which is smaller than most divers nowadays. IMO Bobbymonks hit on the right word to describe a Longines wearer; discerning. :good:


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

RTM Boy said:


> The Hydroconquest is 41mm, which is smaller than most divers nowadays. IMO Bobbymonks hit on the right word to describe a Longines wearer; discerning. :good:


Not a bad size then.....Dusty must have quite a small wrist......I'm tempted now.....one to add to the list......


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've not seen that one before and I have to say I really like the applied Indices and numbers, there seems to have been a bit of thought put into them, nicely shaped case too.... looks great to me !


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought a Conquest (not hydroconquest though similar-ish) for my sister a couple of Xmases back and it's a pretty good watch overall. Pretty heavy (if that's an issue for you) and I would imagine the Hydro would be a similar weight.

As others have said, my understanding is that Longines used to be considered extremely highly, but are now more "entry level" luxury, albeit still well respected.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Pob said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > The Hydroconquest is 41mm, which is smaller than most divers nowadays. IMO Bobbymonks hit on the right word to describe a Longines wearer; discerning. :good:
> ...


Also comes in 39mm flavour


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they're under rated and in fact better than 'entry level'.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

RTM Boy said:


> The Conquest (from the same Sport family) is excellent - very well made and comfortable on a rubber strap and not too big. The Hydroconquest come with a rubber strap too, which has a very good clasp, and is handsome IMO - especially with a blue dial. The only thing with a rubber strap is that you have to have it fitted to your wrist, so if you flip it it's either to someone with the same or smaller wrist, or it's s new strap, but I still prefer it to the S/S bracelet. I think they're good VFM given the quality.
> 
> Longines used to be considered very up-market (so my dad used to tell me), but nowadays probably sits comfotably above the Hamiltons/Tissots/Oris but below Omega/Breitling/B&M. I think that as a brand Longines has rather more class than some higher-priced brands (which I won't name :tongue2


Beg to differ slightly. Would say Oris is at a similar if not better "quality" than longines.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The Hydroconquest is a lovely looking watch. I'm very much in the market for one eventually. I'm trying to hold off for now because I find it impossible to settle on watches for any length of time. I'll get a good few other pieces out of my system before I knock on Mr Hydro's door.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

SlimJim16v said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> > RTM Boy said:
> ...


You're quite right, they do too...



knightrider said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > The Conquest (from the same Sport family) is excellent - very well made and comfortable on a rubber strap and not too big. The Hydroconquest come with a rubber strap too, which has a very good clasp, and is handsome IMO - especially with a blue dial. The only thing with a rubber strap is that you have to have it fitted to your wrist, so if you flip it it's either to someone with the same or smaller wrist, or it's s new strap, but I still prefer it to the S/S bracelet. I think they're good VFM given the quality.
> ...


Fair enough - I meant it from a long-term image/reputation perspective - these things are in the eye of the beholder. If by 'quality' you mean standard of fit, finish, presentation and such I would agree with you that they are on a par with eachother; both excellent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Really do like the Longines line of watches. The heritage watch is just about the only automatic I would consider buying. They also make some very nice looking chronos.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input chaps. Gonna wander into town one lunchtime and try one on/have a proper look.

I like the fact that you don't see many of these around and I love the styling!

And yes Dusty, I knew we'd get beat last night but I'm more gutted than I thought I would be :-(


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input chaps. Gonna wander into town one lunchtime and try one on/have a proper look.

I like the fact that you don't see many of these around and I love the styling!

And yes Dusty, I knew we'd get beat last night but I'm more gutted than I thought I would be :-(


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

tried one of these on at auction a few months back , very comfortable to wear ,excellent quality and not as 'bulky' as some divers , wish i'd bought it now


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

You won't be disappointed, Dan. Like Knightrider says, these are better quality than the equivalent Tissot/Hamilton, very much on a par with Oris and below Breitling/Omega/Rolex and you will find that's pretty much how they are priced.

I had a blue Hydroconquest which I loved but traded on for two reasons - I already had a blue Omega Bond SM Pro and I thought the bracelet was just a little too 'bling'.

Rob


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

danoafc said:


> Thanks for the input chaps. Gonna wander into town one lunchtime and try one on/have a proper look.
> 
> I like the fact that you don't see many of these around and I love the styling!
> 
> And yes Dusty, I knew we'd get beat last night but I'm more gutted than I thought I would be :-(


I would'nt be too gutted your guys gave use a good game :thumbup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dusty said:


> I would'nt be too gutted your guys gave use a good game :thumbup:


Oldham played Hampshire?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > I would'nt be too gutted your guys gave use a good game :thumbup:
> ...


Scouser born and bread.......just live in Hampshire now :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm saying nothing...even if this is a bit fftopic2:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

pugster said:


> tried one of these on at auction a few months back , very comfortable to wear ,excellent quality and not as 'bulky' as some divers , wish i'd bought it now


Just noticed your avatar, what happened to the poor cat?


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

knightrider said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > tried one of these on at auction a few months back , very comfortable to wear ,excellent quality and not as 'bulky' as some divers , wish i'd bought it now
> ...


You've heard of fat cat's......this one's a *flat* cat.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, went and tried on on in Manchester and like the styling of the watch and got offered 10% discount straight off when I checked the RRP.

BUT I couldn't help but feel that it felt a bit, well tinny and 'underwhelming'.

I had been bearing a Seiko quartz on the particular day I'd gone in (SNA411) which is fairly heavy/solid, but also has the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn.

Perhaps I'm also bring a little unfair on the Hydro as it is priced at the lower end of the 'luxury' watch scale, but I just expected a bit more if you know what I mean?

The bracelet felt a bit rattly and the clasp was a bit tinny. The hands were also a bit disappointing looking a bit rough like they'd been cut from an old drinks can.

So, I think I might keep on looking and see what else grabs my fancy, unless I can pick up a used one in good nick at a considerably better price.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

danoafc said:


> Ok, went and tried on on in Manchester and like the styling of the watch and got offered 10% discount straight off when I checked the RRP.
> 
> BUT I couldn't help but feel that it felt a bit, well tinny and 'underwhelming'.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you were looking at the same watch ? or was it just that it has EFC on the case back :tongue2:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to go into another AD and have another look Dusty. Like I said, I'm just not sure if I was expecting it to be heavier or more solid or something, it just felt a bit flimsy in comparison to my Seiko's including my 007 and my Atlas. I think the bracelet was probably the key issue.

I think it's also a bit difficult to really tell how something is going to feel on the wrist until the bracelet is resized, so perhaps I'm being unfair?

Will give it another go and see if I feel differently about it then ;-)

Edit; ha, just re-read your post Dusty and now understand why you love yours so much!!

Like I say, I'm gonna give it another go - you boys on here generally know your stuff and all I've read is good things!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there - it's a long (very long) time since I was last on the Forum....interested to see the Longines question come up again. Just to cover the brand positioning thing - how high end etc. - Longines was indeed once pretty high-end. I inherited a 1960's vintage gold Longines Conquest auto 35 years ago (just like the modern reissue in the Heritage range to look at) and had it valued at Â£1,800. It would now be about Â£300 - Â£400, much like a similar Omega of the same sort of age. Swatch Group own Longines and the brand went v downmarket during the 1990's. For the past 10 years or so they have been repositioning Longines in the more up-market bracket, just behind Omega in the Swatch "stable". Hasn't done anything for vintage values yet, but I would never sell mine anyhow.


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Would you consider one of these?


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

crsj said:


> Would you consider one of these?


Possibly. I don't know much about Certina other than I've seen them in the window at Chisholm Hunter and thought they had some attractive pieces. I know a member sold a quartz one in the sales corner this week.

What are the autos like?


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

This watch is heavy, solid and feels great on the wrist. The sweep of the second hand is so much smoother than on my seiko's, seems to be a little more accurate too, but haven't had it that long to compare really.

The lume is nowhere near as good as seiko's, but it is blue-ish. There again is anyone's lume as good as seiko?

I'm not sure how much of it is marketing hype, but the brand seems to have a bit of history too.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

crsj said:


> This watch is heavy, solid and feels great on the wrist. The sweep of the second hand is so much smoother than on my seiko's, seems to be a little more accurate too, but haven't had it that long to compare really.
> 
> The lume is nowhere near as good as seiko's, but it is blue-ish. There again is anyone's lume as good as seiko?
> 
> I'm not sure how much of it is marketing hype, but the brand seems to have a bit of history too.


Hmmm. Interesteing. Did you buy yours from the bodying.co .uk website you posted about in your earlier thread about this watch? I think they are in Singapore aren't they? Did yours come with original box & papers etc?

Would quite like to see/handle one before committing really.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

knightrider said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > tried one of these on at auction a few months back , very comfortable to wear ,excellent quality and not as 'bulky' as some divers , wish i'd bought it now
> ...


He went on to try this....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

danoafc said:


> BUT I couldn't help but feel that it felt a bit, well tinny and 'underwhelming'.
> 
> I had been bearing a Seiko quartz on the particular day I'd gone in (SNA411) which is fairly heavy/solid, but also has the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn.
> 
> ...


the last one i saw at auction went at about the Â£400 mark , if the longines makes you feel like that dont bother trying on any of the 'cheaper' rolex models such as the airking that you can pick up at around the 800-1300 mark , after trying one on for the first time i came away laughing at the quality (tho in defence, the owners of these often get the last laugh, as with all rolex they hold price well - which is the way im starting to think about it now after collecting /selling/trading for about 15 yrs -and i dont want to think about the money ive lost) .

*as above, the cat went on to do the highest jump by a moggie (and landing on all fours) , he's now retired and living in the bahamas.


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

danoafc said:


> crsj said:
> 
> 
> > This watch is heavy, solid and feels great on the wrist. The sweep of the second hand is so much smoother than on my seiko's, seems to be a little more accurate too, but haven't had it that long to compare really.
> ...


I decided against bodying and ended up buying it from a jewellers in Scarborough. I won't mention the name in case that's not the done thing on the forum.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

crsj said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > crsj said:
> ...


I don't think mentioning the jewellers name is an issue. I think posting direct links is, but as Roy doesn't sell this item I can't imagine it will cause too much hoohaa?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Pity you weren't sure about the Hydroconquest when you tried it. I did a tour round the watch shops recently and was disappointed with what I saw, all a bit uninspiring I thought. Apart from the Hydroconquest which stood out against all the other same old same old!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.

So, we end up coming out of the shop with a beautiful pair of earrings for her indoors which were half price (result!) AND the blue dialled Hydoconquest!!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

danoafc said:


> Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.
> 
> So, we end up coming out of the shop with a beautiful pair of earrings for her indoors which were half price (result!) AND the blue dialled Hydoconquest!!


 Very well done!! Excellent double !! Looking forward to seeing some nice pics of your new Blue Hydro


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

ANDI said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.
> ...


Cheers Andi. Will try and get a few pics tomorrow and get them on here.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

danoafc said:


> Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.
> 
> So, we end up coming out of the shop with a beautiful pair of earrings for her indoors which were half price (result!) AND the blue dialled Hydoconquest!!


Nice one!! :thumbup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I went to a few Longines ADs today, but none had the Hydroconquest so I couldn't try one on 

This thread has not been good for me!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

danoafc said:


> Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.
> 
> So, we end up coming out of the shop with a beautiful pair of earrings for her indoors which were half price (result!) AND the blue dialled Hydoconquest!!


Congrats Dan :good: the blue one's a cracker (and at 39mm is not too big) plus the missus is happy - a great morning's work in the sunshine, what more could you want?! Apart from the right results this afternoon perhaps - commiserations. We did no better; the Superwhites traipsed all the way to Yoevil to lose 1-0 :sadwalk:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

RTM Boy said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should say that Stinch! Went to another AD today with my wife looking for her birthday pressie, and they had the blue dialled version in, so I had another look and feel of it. I also had a look/tried on an Oris Date Diver. This time the HC felt more sturdy and less 'sharp' if you know that I mean. Also the blue dial really made a difference for me in the looks. Got offered an 'ok' discount too.
> ...


It's actually still the 41mm version bit is just right on my 7.75" wrist. Very happy with it.

Shame I can't say the same about the football results :sadwalk:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

*BLUE *!!!! and with EFC on the back, cant get any better well done :thumbup:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Though I better get around to posting a pic!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

It is an over used word on these Forums,but very appropriate here.........STUNNING! Super pic of a Super watch :thumbup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

That really is great Dan - simply oozes class - congrats :good: Wear in good health.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks chaps


----------

